# Galline 250T CN crane build - a "Big Hook"



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I just finished building the Galline 250T crane kit, and here is a short video of it's first test run out on the layout. Once I get more time (and some slings made) I'll get it in action lifting. 






The kit is extremely well thought out--you appreciate it more and more as you go along, and it offers excellent opportunity for building it to whatever detail level you want. 
It is challenging but also gives great satisfaction as you build it.

Alan was kind enough to make some design changes to the window configuration and side panels to suit my choice of a CN unit that was converted from steam to diesel in the '60's.
A big thanks to Stan for making the decals for me!

I chose to make mine fully operational, built around a regular aircraft r/c unit so I could have joystick control. That allowed me to get more use out of my existing transmitter by just adding a six channel Spektrum receiver to the crane.
The sound system is made by Thomas Benedini from Germany, and it gets its data from the r/c receiver. So whenever I make a winch move, the sound revs up/down in proportion to the servo speed. The servos were modified for continuous rotation so the more you move the stick, the faster they go, and with no end points.

Back to the kit details. You get large sheets of styrene, laser cut so you cut out the parts, clean them up a little, then do the fitting & gluing. It's amazing how tight the parts fit and you can tell a great deal of thought went into the "big picture" of how it all fits together. 

One of the really fun things about a project like this is doing the research to learn what the prototypes were like. What I found was that it seemed like no two cranes were ever alike--I have a couple of books about these cranes: "Big Hook" and "Big Hook Two" and when you look at the pictures it's amazing how different all the different road name cranes were. Each area that they were designated to run in had their own ideas about how it should be fitted and rigged etc.
I took that as an opportunity to make it the way I wanted it...and to not worry too much about sticking to one particular detail. 
I think this whole research thing is a part of the hobby you miss out on when you just buy an off the shelf locomotive. When you build something it adds a whole new dimension to the hobby.
I would highly recommend this kit to anyone wanting a challenging but rewarding project. I also bought the 40' flatcar to go with it, so that's the next mission after I build some lifting slings, spreader bars etc. 

If anyone is interested, I will also post some pictures of the build...it'll just take me a while to get them all downloaded etc.

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Please!

That looks fantastic. Would you consider building another one for a price?

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg!

I'll get some pictures posted over the next few days if I can. As far as building another one, I'd love to but just don't have the time right now with full time work and all the projects that this one interrupted. 
I believe Alan (the kit manufacturer) might build one for you though...I'd contact him through the Galline website.
Funny you should ask about building another one, though, as I also thought about building a second one for myself since so many of the big derailment pictures you see they used two of these big cranes at the wreck site. That would give some great playing potential at a train open house, since a derailment is almost a given.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Even stage a RIP using a loco... I witnessed one on My spur.. Two pipleline crawlers lifted the arse end of a GE... So freaking high in the air..
Pull a TM from the rear truck unit.. Replaced it.. I watched the loco be lowered when completed..back on the truck frames...
Lost of equipment.. Lots of workers..
R.J. Corman did the job here...

Awesone in your own front yard!
SD

Great job.. I want one also.. SP inspired perhaps!! Thanks C.R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Keith, if you ever do, just let me know... clearly you have to control dead on, and very impressive.

Congrats again.

Greg


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Keith, what timing because I was looking at this kit last night. I would love to see some pictures on how you got it to run as I have been wondering how to do that myself. I have been building a number of Alan's DODX flatcars which I would still like more of but was considering this also for a winter project.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks great! 

Here is a live steam Bucyrus Eri in 10th scale


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

As requested, here (hopefully they show up) are some pictures of my crane build--hopefully they will give you an idea of what the kit is like and how I made it operational.

First off, you receive the kit well packaged and in a series of large sheets, with each sheet generally containing the parts you need for that sub-assembly. 
The trucks are the first thing you build up, then the chassis, then the upper structure.
It's a good idea to dry fit everything first before gluing so you understand where everything goes and don't accidentally glue something that is meant to move.
I used Plastruct Weldene with a glass touch-and-flow type needle which makes it really nice for going along the joints. Where it was important to make things square I used a granite surface plate and some small steel squares. It's also a good idea to "tack" a few spots before doing long seam welds exactly like you were welding real steel so as not to cause warping from shrinkage etc.

Anyway...here are some pictures that will give you an idea:























































So you can see how it's starting to take shape...there were many steps in between but the process is the same--you build up little sub-assemblies such as the stabilizers, then put them together into the chassis. BTW, the stabilizers are really well designed--they pull out in two stages and there is a clever way of keeping them from coming out to far too. Little details like that make you really appreciate how much though Alan put into this kit.

More to come....

Keith


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Sadly pictures are not showing up.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I was afraid of that...couldn't find how to get to my old webspace on here so I created an album and tried to link to that...but obviously that didn't work. I've since found the old 1st class area so now I'll link from there. There has to be an easier way to post pictures!

Keith


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

For cutting the tabs that hold the parts into the sheet, I found a chisel bit in a #11 Xacto knife to be hard to beat.
Keith didn't mention it, but Alan is also good at planning the overlay details as one big piece. You can see in the pic of the crane boom that there are girder details added afterwards. When I did a board-and-batten baggage car, he managed to make all the battens one piece, so you just aligned them with the window and glued it in.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

now they work. Looks good love to see pics of what electronics you used and how you got them in there.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...I think I've got the pictures sorted using the old webspace...


Here a few that should help show how the stabilizers work and how I dealt with the rotation gearing. I made a central post and bushing, then made a little tower that presses into the base to hold the rotation gears. The kit comes with the gear that meshes with the large ring, so you just have to figure out the top-side gear. Fortunately all those years of salvaging bits and pieces from old VCR's paid off and I found some appropriate gears to use.




























Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Joseph, since you asked here are a couple showing the electronics. The first shows them all out on the bench, the second shows how/where I fit them in. I'll post one of the rotation servo later when I get it downloaded. So the large blue plug is for the LiPo battery, the smaller one is for the light board which is mounted to the roof. It contains a little voltage reduction unit that you can adjust the output to the LED's, so you can adjust for day/night etc.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, these next ones are the key ones to show how I dealt with the rotation and winches. The main thing was that I wanted to be able to take things apart to replace servos without having to disassemble all the rest of the winch drums. So...now it's made so that you just unscrew the two servo bolts, and they slide straight out from the drums, as the part that slides onto the servo output shaft just slides--not bolted on.
For the rotation servo, you'll see a coupling and then at the other end of the worm gear it is held by a vertical post that can move out sideways if there is too much resistance either because of overload or it gets hit. I was worried that carrying it or using it there might be a hit on the boom and I didn't want to strip the gears. This way, the little spring holds the worm gear post and lets it move outwards to let it skip. It works really well...




























Keith


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you this looks amazing!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Joseph!

Here are some more showing the roof construction and the three major components that can be disassembled. The roof is just a friction fit and I have to take it off to put in the battery. I don't like leaving LiPo's in it when they aren't being used--I keep them in a tin box.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Once the major parts are built, there are all the details that one can add if one chooses to. I used a styrene covered wire to make all the window frames, and used clear styrene glued to the inside of the body. I used 0.047 brass wire (I think that was the size) for all the handrails and steps. The kit comes with the kadee coupler pockets, so you just need to add whichever particular coupler you want.
For the hooks, I decided to make my own out of brass, because a) I love an excuse to use the lathe,, and b) it would give a little more weight to the hook block. I also wanted to make them swivel like a real one so that took a little figuring to get that to work.



















And finally after painting and decals:










Let me know if there are any specific things you want to know more about. In summary, I'd highly recommend this kit from Galline--a really nicely designed kit that will give you a nice challenge and satisfaction when it's done.

Keith


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!

The late Jerry Brown of Los Angeles Live Steamers, built, operated and owned this 2 inch scale steam crane, drag line and shovel.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Keith any chance you have a parts list on motors or control boards used?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Joseph,
Here are the items I used:

4 of Hitec HS-65HB servos (modified for continuous rotation)
1 of Castle CC BEC (adjusted to about 5.5V output)
1 of Benedini TBS Mini sound card 
1 of Spektrum AR6210 receiver. 
2 of 5mm warm white LED for spotlights
1 of 3mm warm white LED for taillight
1 of BC robotics adjustable output LED board. 
1 of Visaton FRS7 speaker

I use a Spektrum DX6i that allows basic servo mixing and Thomas Benedini programmed the sound board so that I could use the landing gear toggle switch to start and stop the motor. 

You have quite a bit of flexibility when it comes to what parts you use--just a matter of filing more or less plastic. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keith, is your build documented/presented on the GAL Lines web site?

What you did and how you did it would be great to share and archive for the community. I personally want to follow in your footsteps here.

Would you be amenable to posting it on some site somewhere? I know you went to a lot of trouble to sus it out.

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Keith, is your build documented/presented on the GAL Lines web site?
> 
> What you did and how you did it would be great to share and archive for the community. I personally want to follow in your footsteps here.
> 
> ...


Hi Greg,

No, this is the only place it's documented right now, but I'd be happy to have it posted somewhere else too if it will help. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be happy and honored to host the pictures and text on my site, I think it's a great build and you have tips that would really help others trying to motorize the unit.

These are the kinds of things I try to put on my site, stuff that is not somewhere else, that will help people with a specific issue.

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I'd be happy and honored to host the pictures and text on my site, I think it's a great build and you have tips that would really help others trying to motorize the unit.
> 
> These are the kinds of things I try to put on my site, stuff that is not somewhere else, that will help people with a specific issue.
> 
> Greg


Sure, go for it Greg, and if Alan wants to post a link to the build info he can always do that too.
Let me know if you need anything else...

Keith


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

In order to do any actual lifting of any weight, you will need to activate the outriggers, and then how about the traction power....those cranes were self propelled....

Nice kit, and good modelling....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr.Fred said:


> In order to do any actual lifting of any weight, you will need to activate the outriggers, and then how about the traction power....those cranes were self propelled....
> 
> Nice kit, and good modelling....thanks for sharing.


Thanks Friar! You're right--you defiitely need the stabilizers for a lift. With the weight of the battery and speaker in the tail it wants to tip backwards slightly without a load on when you swing sideways. You can counter that by lowering the boom slightly, so overall it's balanced really well. Yesterday I tried lifting up a big RhB passenger car and it became obvious quickly that I needed to use blocking, but it has so much reduction/power on the main hook that didn't even slow down the winch once I had it all blocked.
As for traction power, not all were self-propelled and since my intention was to have it accompanied by my SD40-2(w) I chose not to add that complication. It wouldn't be hard to do, though, maybe a small friction drive onto one of the axles would be all it would need. Maybe a good winter project!

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Alan and I have decided it would be a good idea to create a separate set of instructions for those wishing to make their crane r/c, so I will be writing this when I get time and he will provide them to the kit buyer. I think every working garden railway needs one of these bad boys they're so much fun to use! 

Keith


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Keith hope you write it up soon I was looking at ordering this now.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Great build!
I love that crane operator ... which union hall did he come out of?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

smcgill said:


> Great build!
> I love that crane operator ... which union hall did he come out of?


Ha ha! He's Siggi, from the house of Prehm. 

He's had a little plastic surgery to get him a little more focused on the job at hand. 

If you scroll down on this page you'll find him:

http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_pr_prehm_2.htm

Keith


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Great build and thank you for sharing. I have the original one that I had Alan design. It also was powered the same way but without sound. That was a nice touch. Unfortunately it was destroyed in a car accident on the way to the York LS train show along with two NYC E-8s. It was going to the model contest and to show Alan. Have pieced it back together, almost complete, using the leftover spar material from the original sheets. Alan was gracious and offered to supply any needed parts. But I am almost there though it will not be powered anymore. Still have some control issues with the hands from the accident (got T boned going through an intersection by a loaded 10 wheel dump truck that lost its brakes) so it is a little tough going as far as model making goes. But getting there. I have so many projects backed up but will get them done, this was my favorite. Jack


----------

